# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  خارج رفتن...خوب یا بد؟

## pasga97

سلام ی سوال از کاربران گرامی داشتم
من سوم دبیرستانم رشته ریاضی
موقعیت رفتن ب آلمان رو دارم.
شما میگین الان برم؟ بعد کنکور برم؟ کلا نرم؟
فک کنم این مشکل خیلی از شماهام هست. خواهشا جواب بدین. حتی ب نظرات شخصیتونم نیاز دارم.ممنون

----------


## hamed2357

شک نکنید :Yahoo (1): 
بروید
راستی اینجا بیشتر کمکت میکنن
تحصیل درآلمان

----------


## Takfir

> سلام ی سوال از کاربران گرامی داشتم
> من سوم دبیرستانم رشته ریاضی
> موقعیت رفتن ب آلمان رو دارم.
> شما میگین الان برم؟ بعد کنکور برم؟ کلا نرم؟
> فک کنم این مشکل خیلی از شماهام هست. خواهشا جواب بدین. حتی ب نظرات شخصیتونم نیاز دارم.ممنون


برو عزیزم

اینجا بمونی هیچ ارزشی واسه هیچکس نداری×

نه علمت! نه سوادت! هیشکی یک درصدم بهت علاقه نشون نمیده!

الان هم نری بعد لیسانس مجبور میشی بری

پس همین بهتر که الان بری

همه نخبه ها اونور هستن!

اونایی که اینجا موندن امثال حامد زمانی هستن

پس موقعیتش جوره حتما برو!!

میمونی چیکار؟

آلمان! یه زندگی خوب! کارِ خوب! در آمد خوب!

ایران! کلی استرس پشت کنکور! تا لیسانس هیچی نداری!

اصلا این سوال مثل اینه که بپرسیم ماست سفیده؟؟؟؟

خوب معلومه سفیده!

معلومه ماست سیاه نیست! معلومه آلمان بد نیست

از همین بچه هام بپرسی اکثرشون اپلای کردن فارغ التحصیلای لیسانس
 @hamed2357  هم اپلای کرده

برو ازش بپرس جوابتو میگیری!!!

فقط بگم اونور بهشته! اگه ندیدیش! مردمش خوش اخلاق عالی!

 :Yahoo (4): )) اینجا میری مغازه میگه آقا میخری باز کنم!!!!

اونجا میری کلی مغازه بدبختو میریزی به هم با خنده بدرقت میکنه!

اینجا تو خیابون بخوری به مردم سرتو میبرن ،اونجا بخشندن!

اینجا اگه تو کلاس به استاد بگی بالا چشمت ابروئه ستاره میخوری! اونجا استاد بهت توهین کرد حق داری شکایت کنی و بهشم میرسی!

در همین حد دیگه

فقط بدون که 90% نخبه ها اونورن! :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Harmonica

سلام دوست من 
تحصیل تو آلمان و مدرک گرفتن کار سختیه نسبت به ایران اما اگه وضع مالیت خوبه بروالبته فک نکن اونجا فرش قرمز پهن کردن برات و خوبی و خوشی در راه تازه مکافات ها شروع خواهدشد

من خودم میخام برم آمریکا تنها دلیلی که تا الان نرفتم اینه که رام نمیدن وگر نه با کله میرفتم...

مشکل ما فرار مغز ها نیست ماندن بی مغز هاست.

----------


## mkh-ana

آمریکا بری بهتره ها آلمانیا خیلی مغرورن

----------


## fateme.tehran

اگه ازون باهوش ما هوشایی بمون:yahoo (4):

----------


## mkh-ana

اگه زرنگی بمونی بیشتر سود میکنی چون اینجا میشه بدون زحمت به پول رسید ولی اون جا پدرتو درمیارن انقدر باید کار کنی......

----------


## SonaMi

کدوم کالج ؟ کدوم شهر ؟ 

اطلاعات کامل نیست !

----------


## mona_sh365

اگر موقعیتش و داری برو هر چی سن آدم کمتر باشه زودتر و راحت تر می تونه خودش و فق بده ولی با برنامه و هدف برو وبدون شاید شرایط برات سخت تر باشه و تلاشت باید بیشتر باشه ولی در عوض به خواسته هات می رسی نه مثل اینجا هر چی بدویی بازم سر جای اولتی!

----------


## Takfir

> آمریکا بری بهتره ها آلمانیا خیلی مغرورن


ببخشید ولی مقصد رتبه های برتر ما اکثرا اتریش و آلمان هست!

خیلی کم پیش میاد برن آمریکا!

آلمان فوق العادست!

----------


## Parloo

*
خوشبحالت داداش 

بـــرو حالشو ببر  فقط عشق و حال (یه ذره ام درس)

برو از طرف من به شاهین . ن  ؛ سلام برسون بگو ؛ شـــرررر*  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amiredge

مگه بدون کارت پایان خدمت میشه رفت اونور؟

----------


## Takfir

> مگه بدون کارت پایان خدمت میشه رفت اونور؟


بله میشه یک وثیقه میزاری پاسپورت میگیری و میری!

----------


## amiredge

> بله میشه یک وثیقه میزاری پاسپورت میگیری و میری!


منظورم واسه درس خوندن نبود،واسه اقامت بود :\

----------


## Takfir

> منظورم واسه درس خوندن نبود،واسه اقامت بود :\


اقامت که نمیشه عزیز من

اون کسایی که میرن اونور یک وثیقه میزارن میرن و تعهد دارن که برگردن

ولی میتونن بپیچونن یا پناهندگی بگیرن

اقامتِ دائمی نمیتونن بگیرن

----------


## E.H.S.A.N

> برو عزیزم
> 
> اینجا بمونی هیچ ارزشی واسه هیچکس نداری×
> 
> نه علمت! نه سوادت! هیشکی یک درصدم بهت علاقه نشون نمیده!
> 
> الان هم نری بعد لیسانس مجبور میشی بری
> 
> پس همین بهتر که الان بری
> ...


خیلی تند رفتیا،اونور انقد ک تو میگی خوب نیست .به قول دوستمون اونجا برات فرش قرمز پهن نکردن



> سلام دوست من 
> تحصیل تو آلمان و مدرک گرفتن کار سختیه نسبت به ایران اما اگه وضع مالیت خوبه بروالبته فک نکن اونجا فرش قرمز پهن کردن برات و خوبی و خوشی در راه تازه مکافات ها شروع خواهدشد
> 
> من خودم میخام برم آمریکا تنها دلیلی که تا الان نرفتم اینه که رام نمیدن وگر نه با کله میرفتم...
> 
> مشکل ما فرار مغز ها نیست ماندن بی مغز هاست.


+1

----------


## Takfir

هرچی باشه بهتر از اینجاست!

----------


## Harmonica

> هرچی باشه بهتر از اینجاست!


 سگ %

خخخخخ

----------


## Mohammad DH

> ببخشید ولی مقصد رتبه های برتر ما اکثرا اتریش و آلمان هست!
> 
> خیلی کم پیش میاد برن آمریکا!
> 
> آلمان فوق العادست!


كم پيش مياد چون ويزا سخت مى دن نياز به نمره زبان بالا دارى بايد امتحان gre هم بدى و كلا رقابت كل دانش اموزاى دنيا براى امريكاست 
بهترين جا برأى تحصيل امريكا كانادا انگليس

----------


## Armaghan

آلمان چون زبانش مشکله به نسبت کشورهای انگلیسی زبان برای تحصیل دشوارتره.حدود دوسال وقتتون رو می گیره تا به زبانشون مسلط بشید.ولی زبان انگلیسی همه تاحدودی در مدرسه ازش پیش زمینه دارندو حداکثر دیگه 6 ماه میشه کامل مسلط شد(برای مکالمه روزمره،نت برداری سر کلاس از تدریس اساتیدو..).شاید دانشگاه هایی که به زبان انگلیسی تدریس کنند هم داشته باشه که در آنصورت براتون راحتتره.هرچند آلمانیها چنان به زبان وملیتشون تعصب دارند که بعیده به زبان دیگه تدریس کنند.بعداز مشکل دشواری زبان آلمانی ،برخورد سرد و مغرورانه شون با آسیایی هاست.سختگیری دردانشگاه وبخصوص قبول پایان نامه هم وجود داره.نه مثل اینجا که توی کافی نت و سر چهار راه پایان نامه میفروشند.اینا تجربیات یکی از دوستانم بود که برادرش برای تحصیل رفت آلمان و بشدت پشیمان شد.البته شرایط و استعداد آدما باهم فرق داره.ایشون همین جا یک دانش آموز متوسط بوده.شاید شما در زبان آموزی و در کل تحصیل از برادر ایشون خیلی مستعدتر باشید.با دقت شرایط خودتون رو بسنجید. امیدوارم هرآنچه صلاح شماست در نهایت نصیبتون بشه.موفق باشید.

----------


## amin278

> برو عزیزم
> 
> اینجا بمونی هیچ ارزشی واسه هیچکس نداری×
> 
> نه علمت! نه سوادت! هیشکی یک درصدم بهت علاقه نشون نمیده!
> 
> الان هم نری بعد لیسانس مجبور میشی بری
> 
> پس همین بهتر که الان بری
> ...


میگم یکمم به اینوری ها روحیه بده !!!
یه دفعه بگو الان جهنمیم اون دنیا هم بهشت رامون نمیدن  خیالتو راحت کن دیگه:yahoo (4):
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واسه رفع اسپم
درحالت کلی بهترین تصمیم گیرنده خودتی 
اونجا شرایط 180درجه با اینجا فرق میکنه یه سری قوانین و رسم های مربوط به خودشو داره
ببین روحیاتت سازگار هست با شرایط اونجا یا نه خوب تحقیق کن
ولی هرچی که باشه معرفت و غیرت ایرانی یه چیز دیگست هرچند الان دیگه هیچکس به فکر  دیگری نیست.

----------


## amin dehghan

البته توی اروپا بهترین مردم از نظر احترام به ایرانیان  آلمانی هستند چون خودشون را آریایی میدونن 
اصولا فرد باید خیلی خوش.شانس باشه تا مستقیم بتونه بره آمریکا برای تحصیل رایگان چون به سختی از مقاطع پایین دکتری میگیره اما اگه پولدارید که داستانش فرق داره...

----------


## Al I

سلام برادر ،
برو ولی رفتی منم دعوت کن بیام :yahoo (4):
جدا از شوخی باید خیلی جنم داشته باشی بتونی تو آلمان گردن بشکونی :yahoo (4): 
نظم و انظباطشون بیییست ! فقط بد اخلاق میباشندیو 
پسرخاله بنده رفت اونجا الان پیر شده :yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed2357

> ببخشید ولی مقصد رتبه های برتر ما اکثرا اتریش و آلمان هست!
> 
> خیلی کم پیش میاد برن آمریکا!
> 
> آلمان فوق العادست!


تکفیر جان؟ از شما بعیده 
اگر فرض کنیم از بین رتبه های زیر 1000 تعداد 200 نفر بعد از لیسانس خارج میره برای ادامه ی تحصیل
یقینا 100 نفرشان آمریکا میرن
و 100 نفر دیگر کشورهای دیگر پخش می شود که 
کانادا در مقام بعدی است.
سویس-سوید-استرالیا-ایتالیا-ترکیه-هلند-آلمان
رتبه های برتر اتریش نمیرن اینم بدون  :Yahoo (1): 
اتریش رو کسایی میان که فقط میخوان برن
 :Y (631):

----------


## pasga97

البته من ی نفر برام دعوتنامه میفرسته
حالا نمیدونم چقد خرج داره؟
کسی نگفت قبل کنکور برم یا بعدش؟

----------


## bbehzad

من المان بودم فوق العاده کشور خوبیه منتها خیلی مشکلات داره.بزرگترین مشکلش مردمشم که واقعا تفکراته فاشیستی دارن هنوز . زبان واقعا سختی داره.کشوره سردیه. بخوای پیشرفت کنی واقعا سخته ولی اگه بتونی خودتو سریع عادت بدی و بتونی تو یه دانشگاه خوب بورس بگیری عالیه ولی تضمینی نیست که وضعت خوب شه چون تنها جایی که میشه به راحتی توش پول دار شد کشور خودمونه.اکثر ایرانیای اونجا زندگیای خوبی ندارن اوناییم که زندگی خوبی دارن با پول رفتن.در ضمن همیشه واسه اونا خارجی هستی میخوای بری یکی از کشورهای انگلیسی زبان برو (کانادا-امریکا-انگلیس-استرالیا) راستی حتما زبان فول باید بری چون 50 درصد راه زبانه.موفق باشید.

----------


## pasga97

خیلی ممنون آقا بهزاد
بله من مدرک از موسسه گویش اصفهان دارم زبان فولم!
ولی خوب دوست بابام آلمان زندگی میکنه گفت اگ میخوای دعوتنامه بفرستم...!

----------

